# what does the right side of the monitor display?



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

The 8inch monitor is split into two sides right. So far I have only seen things on the left side show up. What is displayed on the right side of the monitor?


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

In my 650i I slide over to the right screen and push down on the iDrive button. It then offers a menu with various navigation options and two options relating to the car similar to "trip odometer" functions. Try it.


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

Jack

The right side will only work if you use ur Idrive to pick a menu that offers "Split" as an option. For example, call up the trip computer, dial down and you will see the "Split" option, select it and your trip data will not live on the right side of the screen. You can even bounce Nav into the right, but what would you display in the left larger side, your radio options? My screen looks like this [--NAV--][Trip]

If you still can't get it to work, pick up the manual & read it. 
Still dont follow, call your dealer and yell at him for not explaining this to you the 2 hours he should of spent with you making you aware of all the cars features.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

I usually keep the NAV computer in the assist window (right), though with guidance enabled, most of that information can be duplicated and displayed on the dash. ie: arrival time, miles to destination, etc.
The only time I've ever found the assist window to be useful is moving the NAV into the right assist window, and using the main window for the phone menu. This is helpful during a long drive and making a lot of phone calls.
Other than that, I think the split screen is a waste of 3-4" of display area in the e65/66 iDrive. The display in the e60 is much more useful.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

cool thanks guys!


----------



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm OK with the split screen, but at times it would be nice to see the perspective view in full screen. Also, it would be better to have additional options for the assist window. 

- Music options (Radio, CD display)
- Street view while the main screen is perspective
- Communications Screen (Phone) options


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

I have no split screen option anywhere as far as I can tell.

Maybe newer code allows split screen, :dunno:


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

Guys

You know what would be nice (IF BMW really cared about the driving experience)... an active display equalizer via the Nav screen/idrive. My porsche had an alpine 13 band EQ, man was that something nice to see at night when you were zooming down the highway.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> I have no split screen option anywhere as far as I can tell.
> 
> Maybe newer code allows split screen, :dunno:


Chuck -- Read your manual! I downloaded a 645Ci manual a couple of months ago from Owner's Circle and just took a look at it. Page 16 and pages 75-76 discuss the split screen and tell you how to do it.

Tell us if were able to do it after reading the manual.



Nasty750 said:


> Guys
> 
> You know what would be nice (IF BMW really cared about the driving experience)... an active display equalizer via the Nav screen/idrive. My porsche had an alpine 13 band EQ, man was that something nice to see at night when you were zooming down the highway.


Nasty - The Tort Lawyers of America would be indebted to you for life if BMW adopted your idea.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> Chuck -- Read your manual! I downloaded a 645Ci manual a couple of months ago from Owner's Circle and just took a look at it. Page 16 and pages 75-76 discuss the split screen and tell you how to do it.
> 
> Tell us if were able to do it after reading the manual.


NOPE, I even searched for the word "split". No luck.

The only thing I can do, is turn off the assistance window, which leaves the right side of the display blank.

I do not see any reference in the hard copy or soft copy of the manual that talks about changing the configuration of the display layout. :dunno:


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

downloaded the manual for the 645, I did not find anyting specific to split screen on any of the pages you referenced.

true the pages references options for both the left and right screen but nothing showing the word "split" or anything else showing how to change from 2/3-1/3 screens to one full screen.

I am not sure what I am missing as they would seem like an obvious choice in the menu settings.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Nasty750 said:


> Guys
> 
> You know what would be nice (IF BMW really cared about the driving experience)... an active display equalizer via the Nav screen/idrive. My porsche had an alpine 13 band EQ, man was that something nice to see at night when you were zooming down the highway.


Um....how does an active display equalizer enhance the _driving_ experience :dunno:


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

Philippek

I love music!!! As do 99% of Gen Xer's. Having driven a Porsche that allowed me to add a custom dream sound system with 10 Disc CD changer / Alpine Radio with seperate digital display EQ made MY DRIVING experience a hell of a lot better. :thumbup: 

The only way to describe it is... You dont know... what you dont know... until your eyes (er ears) are opened. :yikes: Its a moment of awakening.

Having experienced it, the bar has raised for my music tastes and this LOGIC 7 is pathetic. Not worth the money i spent, I wish I could rip out the entire sound system and install my own. What happened to the good ol' DIN.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

very true. I would gladly rip out the system in my 745 and replace with my own choice of components.

In my old 2001 540i I ripped it all out and put in my own system. It cost me about $2200 in parts/materials and I did my own labor. The system in my e39 faaaaar surpases the logic7 in my e65, both in SQL and SPL.

-Kenwwod ktvdvd-911 or something like that. touchscreen dvd headunit
-Kenwood DSP w/prologic processor hideaway unit
-Diamond Audio HEX series component speakers front/rear
-12" Image Dynamics DVC IDMAX v.3 1200 watt subwoofer (6" magnet)
-ORION Xtreme 1400 watt sub amp (about 26inches long)
-Xtant 4x50 200 watt component amp

Fiber optic connectors between headunit to cd changer and sound processor.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> very true. I would gladly rip out the system in my 745 and replace with my own choice of components.
> 
> In my old 2001 540i I ripped it all out and put in my own system. It cost me about $2200 in parts/materials and I did my own labor. The system in my e39 faaaaar surpases the logic7 in my e65, both in SQL and SPL.
> 
> ...


Go to a chop shop and do it. it is only money. :dunno:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

I dont like to pay people to do work on my cars. I take joy in doing the work myself. However the E65 electrical system kind of scares me. The car is already glitchy as it is, Im afraid I might make it worse. Plus, a new sound system would void the warranty, and on a car like this a warranty is a must. The e39 was much more reliable, but the e65 looks soooo gangster ahhaha


----------

